# Problems & Solutions installing FreeBSD8-Sparc64 on Sun Ultra 10



## BrightSparc64 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi,

Okay so for those who are interested, to get mouse support under the console
on a Sun Ultra 5/10 Workstation this is what I used:

```
moused -p /dev/cuau3 -t mousesystems
```

If that works for you edit your "/etc/rc.d/moused" file to make in work at boot-time.

--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- 

Now for my problems...


My kerboard and mouse both work fine in text, (as shown above)
But I am having problems with them in Graphical.
I don't know how to get my keyboard and mouse to respond in X.
Anyone know how to config the X on Ultra 5/10 machines?

Secondly my XFCE4 desktop is giving me this error when I run
"startxfce4," "libint8.so" required shared file missing.
What do I need to install/ do to fix it?

Thanks in advance,
BS64


----------



## BrightSparc64 (Jul 13, 2010)

*moused*

Oh, I almost forgot,

if you mouse still doesn't work check that moused (daemon)
is starting at boot-time, if it is not in the list,
then just add 
	
	



```
moused_enable="YES"
```
to your "/etc/rc.conf" file.

Thanks
BS64


----------



## BrightSparc64 (Jul 15, 2010)

*I think I have a solution in Theory.*

Okay, so I think I have found my own solution,
but I haven't had the opportunity to test it,
it should work in theory.

Run:


```
cd /usr/ports/devel/gettext && make deinstall clean
```

Then run:


```
pkg_add -r libint
```

Lastly:


```
cd /usr/ports/devel/gettext && make install clean
```

This should work (in theory) for most of you,
now you should be able to "startxfce4."

Thanks,
BS64


----------



## BrightSparc64 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

The problem that I am encountering is with connecting to my proxy server,
I've tried editing the /etc/make.conf file with:


```
FETCH_ENV = HTTP_PROXY=http://user:passwd@proxy.name:80
```

But my proxy server requires continuous authentication for all transactions,
unlike other proxies that just require the username&password once -then give
you carte-blanche.

How do I overcome this?
I need the proxy auth to invoke for every single transaction!

And also,

How do I set my system to use the proxy (system-wide) for all http, ftp, socks etc. ?
And preferably even at boot.

Thanks in advance,
BS64


----------



## darkshadow (Aug 4, 2010)

new xorg use hald to find mouse , so remove 

moused_enable="yes" 

from rc.conf
and add 

dbus_enable="yes"
hald_enable="yes"

and please check before reboot that hald install 
`#cd /user/ports/sysutils/hal/  && make install clean`


----------



## BrightSparc64 (Aug 4, 2010)

Bro,
The Hald and dBus do not auto-probe this particular mouse.
It is after all neither PS/2 nor USB, it is Sun-Kbd 4/5 mousebus system.

Shukran though.


----------



## darkshadow (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks I didnt know that ,  but the new xorg use hald and dbus . 
use this to use xorg without hald http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=3935 thanks for vermaden
willcommen


----------

